
Why html thinks 'chucknorris' is a color - andrewhillman
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8318911/why-does-html-think-chucknorris-is-a-color
======
eth0up
Be thankful that's all it does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr_X10iYeP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr_X10iYeP8)

Imagine if he did that to the whole internet.

------
combatentropy
That's awesome

